# Pearson 10M . am I crazy? This is not a fat keel boat



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

I have always owned, sailed, fat keel, traditional sailboats. Pearson Commander Alberg design, Pearson Vanguard Rhodes design.. Bristol 32 Ted Hood design.. and along comes this Pearson 10M. And I am looking at it, and wondering at it, and wondering if it was a cheaply made clorox racer. But, it is a Pearson. And Pearson built some good boats. 

Can a Pearson 10M go offshore? Is it a well built boat? It is because of the deep fin keel that the price does not seem to be as much for most 32'8" sailboats of the same era? 

Most important to me? The construction. My fat keel slow boats were well built, heavy. I always felt safe on the water in them. 

I'm sure you all will know.. Pearson 10M .. 

This may be the new me. hahah


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I do not own a Pearson 10M, but I do own a Pearson 30 and I have a freind with a 10M in my marina. The original owner of my 30 sailed it from Massachussettes to Annapolis (offshore) every other year. The only upgrades from the factory he made are extra glass in the bilge where the keep and hull come togeather and extra glass on the bulkhead and hull joints. The 10M is built the same way the 30 is. I would feel comfortable taking my 30 to Bermuda. I would obviously be conservative with the weather.

After seeing the 10M I started to get boat envy. Both models sail very well and are pretty fast (for thier day). The 10M has more room down below and a slightly larger cockpit.

Give it a serious look. I think you will be pleased.
________
Fat girl live


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Check the balsa-cored deck and cockpit for signs of water intrusion, especially where the chainplates poke through. Overall it's a pretty boat, all except that bow. To me, it looks too much like a U-boat. I seriously looked at one, but saw a Bristol 32 in need and once I stepped onto those rock solid all-fiberglass decks, I was hooked.


----------



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

I slept on it.. no, not the boat.. the expression.. 

The P10M, not for me.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Jasper Windvane said:


> I slept on it.. no, not the boat.. the expression..
> 
> The P10M, not for me.


It would have been quite a departure for you!!


----------



## mgraham49 (Jan 14, 2008)

I see I came into this a couple of months late, but I have owned a Pearson 10M, Hull 14, for 35 years. Raced out of Galveston Bay and the Gulf in the 70s and 80s, cruised ever since. Moved it to a big lake in north Texas a few years ago. 

The 10Ms were solid, go to weather well, and are the opposite of a Clorox bottle. If you are interested in more info, Dan Pfeiffer maintains a complete site, including various changes that owners have made. 

I don't understand the pricing either. Breaks my heart, but it may be one of the best bargains around these days. 

Mike Graham
Bali Hai, 10M, Hull 14.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

There is a really nice 10M around here that the owner did a complete refit on including engine, standing rigging etc and can't seem to sell. He won the JAM class with it at the St Croix Hospice Regatta a few weeks ago. It seemed to sail quite well.

stthomasyachts.com


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

Pearson 10M is an outstanding boat imho. My routinely beats much larger boats easily and is a dream to sail. Looking at it you'de think it was slow, 33 ft long 11 foot beam, heavy (13,000 lbs), but it has a PHRF rating of around 140. Not speedy, but a good handicap racer. Hull speed is around 7.25.

Nice an stiff, but forgiving. Can go offshore for short durations, since tankage is limited.

Can't think of others in this size range that I would rather have. Oh and the best part, you can get a one for low money.

DrB


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Looked at one for a friend 

Did not like the tiny bilge which with any water had the mast step soaking wet and fizzing 

The chainplate on the hull deal seemed marginal at had casued a big issue on the hull i looked at


----------

